
Intel’s billion-dollar mistake: Why chip flaws are so hard to fix - ssclafani
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/31/intels-billion-dollar-mistake-why-chip-flaws-are-so-hard-to-fix/
======
iwwr
When is AMD's Bulldozer slated for release, btw?

------
cookiecaper
This is an interesting event for sure, but this article is far too high-level
for HN IMO, spending a lot of time discussing what a "chip set" is and the
difficulty of microprocessor design. It also doesn't seem to have many details
about the actual problem, and can't seem to decide if the problem is on the
processor or the chipset on the motherboards; is this a flaw in H67 or P67,
are extant motherboards being recalled, etc.? I would really like to know this
as I have Sandy Bridge equipment en-route right now.

